# Should i go to drop G tuning?



## DarklyDreaming (Feb 17, 2009)

so i've been contemplating going to drop G tuning. me and a friend of mine want to start an off the wall just plain rediculous grind band so i think drop G would be perfect for it, but i'm not sure, i've got a locking trem so i can't just try and see. i was wondering if anyone has tried this tuning and what their results where or if they know of any bands that use this tuning. 

thanks!

\m/


----------



## Daemoniac (Feb 17, 2009)

I have drop G# tuning, its great. Personally, the tension in my guitar at drop F or even G was too low, even using 13-80" strings, so i went up to G#, and its fucking great.

Do it.

Oh, and i was using a guitar with a 25.5" scale


----------



## paintkilz (Feb 17, 2009)

G can be fun...just getting the right tension and clarity is the big issues..


acacia strains first album 3750 was drop g on 6 strings, and this newer band Catalepsy plays 7 strings in drop g with 5150s and vader 4x12/1x15 cabs..check out their myspace for an idea on their tone....its alright, but could go for a bit more clarity..


----------



## DarklyDreaming (Feb 17, 2009)

well i've got a 26.5" scale so that'll work in my favor. so what string gauge would you suggest, 12-68? something to that affect?


----------



## Daemoniac (Feb 17, 2009)

^ Maybe, depends how much tension you like. Im a massive tension freak, so the 13-80 works pretty well. Maybe a 12-70"?


----------



## paintkilz (Feb 17, 2009)

i used a 70 on a 25.5 scale and was a little floppy..should work well with a 26.5 scale though..


----------



## Wi77iam (Feb 17, 2009)

drop G is br00t4l, do it


----------



## Harry (Feb 17, 2009)

What pickups do you have?
You'll need fairly clear pickups too I'd imagine.


----------



## Daemoniac (Feb 17, 2009)

^ Yeah chances are. Im using an X2N7 on mine and it sounds pretty terrible tbh, so a reasonable set of pickups would be nice 

I think a set of Blackouts would sound epic as with drop G


----------



## PirateMetalTroy (Feb 17, 2009)

Don't be a pussy!

Behold: Drop G on a 25.5" 6-string!!!



56-12's


----------



## Sang-Drax (Feb 17, 2009)

Demoniac said:


> I have drop G# tuning, its great. Personally, the tension in my guitar at drop F or even G was too low, even using 13-*80"* strings, so i went up to G#, and its fucking great.



And I thought *I* was tough with my 0.70 

@ the OP: I often tune that 0.70 in my 26.5" to drop G and it sounds all right. I can't say it sounds great, but I've heard that the JB has some issues with ultra low tunings. Is your C7 a Hellraiser (I suppose there are no FR Blackjacks)? If so, it should sound better than my Blackjack does.

Notice, otoh, that Bulb would rather use a lighter gauge for the seventh string, claiming it sounds djentier that way. If djent is what you're after, perhaps you should consider not using an elevator cable like me and Demoniac .


----------



## loktide (Feb 17, 2009)

i newly started to experiment with my 27" ibby at drop G#. I started with a .59, which is a bit too loose imo, resulting in slightly detuning and too much 'quack' when picking (i'm a hard picker). I currently put a .70 on it, and it sounds and feels a lot better overall. I think something like a .66 or .68 would ideal.

for a 26,5" tuned to G, you might wanna start right off with a .70


----------



## Demeyes (Feb 17, 2009)

I've tuned down to G a few times on my Hellraiser with a .59 and it is really a bit too loose for any definition. I wouldn't be able to riff well on it.


----------



## synrgy (Feb 17, 2009)

You guys are making me feel crazy for using a .070 for my low A.


----------



## Nats (Feb 17, 2009)

i tried drop g on my 7421 with a reg D'addario .59. I loved that tuning but i mainly used it to write Melvins/Crowbar type stuff so it didn't matter that it wasn't the tightest tension


----------



## DarklyDreaming (Feb 17, 2009)

ok so maybe a 12-70? or would a 13-70 hold up a little better? my c7 is just the standard but it's got the duncan actives on it, not blackouts, but they sound almost identical. i've been thinking of swapping them out though for an emg 81-7/60-7 combo to get some more chunk out of the bridge and some more clairty from the neck.


----------



## distressed_romeo (Feb 17, 2009)

DarklyDreaming said:


> so i've been contemplating going to drop G tuning. me and a friend of mine want to start an off the wall just plain rediculous grind band so i think drop G would be perfect for it, but i'm not sure, i've got a locking trem so i can't just try and see. i was wondering if anyone has tried this tuning and what their results where or if they know of any bands that use this tuning.
> 
> thanks!
> 
> \m/



I've done this on a regular scale guitar with a Blaze Custom in the bridge using the following gauges: 10, 13, 17, 26, 36, 48, 60.

It felt and sounded really good, although I don't actually have a very heavy pick attack. As others have said, using a slightly lighter gauge and adjusting your playing attack can actually help add clarity to super-low notes (think of how Tony Iommi's super-detuned riffs sound if you want a non-djent reference, as he uses stupidly light gauges compared to most people), so the best bet's probably just to experiment I'm afraid.


----------



## Auyard (Feb 17, 2009)

Abysmal Torment tune to G# on a six string and they sound amazing.


----------



## leftyguitarjoe (Feb 17, 2009)

I do drop G, and its awesome

and yes, I'm in a ridiculous grind band hahaha


----------



## Erick Kroenen (Feb 17, 2009)

i use a 70 for a# maybe a 74+ is good for G


----------



## klutvott (Feb 17, 2009)

I just tuned my rg7421xl to drop G. I just grabbed a set of GHS .010-.060 from my magic stringsettreasurechest and it works fine. It's 27"


----------



## Zepp88 (Feb 17, 2009)

I tune to G standard on my S7420, 25.5" scale I believe. My 7th string is a 68. Works fine for me, but I'm playing doom, not grind.


----------

